# This might be a dumb question BUT...



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok guys I have fell in love with this goat breed called jamnapari. 
Thanks to our new user down in India with one who is absolutely adorable!!! 
Anyone have any idea where I can get one in the United States..? Probably a dumb question but I figured I would try!!!!!! lol 
Here are some pictures of oneones I found on google.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No such thing as a dumb question......well because I am in love with them too lol. I spent hours looking at pics of them lol. I also looked forever trying to see if you could get them and I couldnt find one place in the US that has them, maybe one day I hope cause I have a thing for long ears


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> No such thing as a dumb question......well because I am in love with them too lol. I spent hours looking at pics of them lol. I also looked forever trying to see if you could get them and I couldnt find one place in the US that has them, maybe one day I hope cause I have a thing for long ears


Meeeeeeeee too! Lol I sat on the computer since 3 today looking for one and they're all in India and Arabia. (Their money to ours confuses me) lol 
We gotta find some! 
This is on my bucket list! To own a jamnapari haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Never heard of them but OMG!!! EARS!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, you can't even import them. They are not in the US.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Unfortunately, you can't even import them. They are not in the US.


You can't?( 
Why not?:/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Never heard of them but OMG!!! EARS!!! ♥♥♥


Here are more pictures I found:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Likely there are restrictions against importation due to disease concerns. Such as hoof and mouth disease. Perhaps importation of semen or embryos is permitted, but is would be very cost prohibitive.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Likely there are restrictions against importation due to disease concerns. Such as hoof and mouth disease. Perhaps importation of semen or embryos is permitted, but is would be very cost prohibitive.


If I got semen and bred it to a Nubian, would they still have the long ears? Because I know Nubians have big ears and a big body but I guessing these guys are like way bigger?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> If I got semen and bred it to a Nubian, would they still have the long ears? Because I know Nubians have big ears and a big body but I guessing these guys are like way bigger?


I am sure after several generations, you'd be well on your way to an American version of the Jamnapari goat. Looks like they have roman noses too. So either boers or nubians would be a good breed to work with.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> I am sure after several generations, you'd be well on your way to an American version of the Jamnapari goat. Looks like they have roman noses too. So either boers or nubians would be a good breed to work with.


Heck yes! this is going to be my new project!!!!  ahhhh I'm so excited.  
Now the question is how to get the straws?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and staceykins, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy ears!!!


----------



## JillT (Dec 9, 2012)

Those are serious Ears and Roman noses.

Jill

Lukalah Farm


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are cute , my hubs and I were looking at them a while ago.
I love those ears. One of the pictures , the last one , that emilieanne posted gives me the creeps though ,  lolol.
I love the first set shown


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

These goats look like some of the breeds of designer dogs that are bred here.
I think a perfect match would be a King Charles Spaniel and a Pug ! :ROFL:
Just saying...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Or better yet , a Bloodhound and a Pug or a Bull Terrier maybe :ROFL:


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

lol a basset hound/ pomeranian mix!Love the ears!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> They are cute , my hubs and I were looking at them a while ago.
> I love those ears. One of the pictures , the last one , that emilieanne posted gives me the creeps though ,  lolol.
> I love the first set shown


Haha why the creeps?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

MOgoatlady said:


> lol a basset hound/ pomeranian mix!Love the ears!


You guys come up with some crazy dog mixes! Lol


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

All youve gotta do is figure out how to breed a Nubian/Boer mix with a New Holland Rabbit, and youll have one of your own in the U.S. !!!...lol...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

fd123 said:


> All youve gotta do is figure out how to breed a Nubian/Boer mix with a New Holland Rabbit, and youll have one of your own in the U.S. !!!...lol...


Hahahh! 
Ok let's see, if I put the buck bunny on with a doe bunny and he tries to get her ill just pull her out..... Hmmmm.... Lol

Do jamnapari goats have good udders?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe " the creeps " is a little harsh butthe picture of the goat with that huge roman? head is just weird to me , lololol


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with you Laura - I don't care for the extreme Roman noses - but the baby in the first set of pictures? Be. still. my. heart. can't. handle. the. cuteness!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , the first one is just adorable 
Almost like she is posing for the camera


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

fd123 said:


> All youve gotta do is figure out how to breed a Nubian/Boer mix with a New Holland Rabbit, and youll have one of your own in the U.S. !!!...lol...


You guys are just too funny at times 

I love that breed so much but I could never have any with that long of ears here. Even though we stay pretty warm there are times it gets cold to the point I fear that they would get frost bite on those beautiful ears from drinking out of the water buckets during our cold spells. I have a few nubians with really long ears and I keep a close check on them and change our watering set up when it gets close to freezing to keep their ears dry.

They are a very beautiful breed though!

I don't know what the shipping policies would be but maybe if someone is serious they could get some semen shipped over? It would probably cost more then buying a private island but hay you never know


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeah! 

I can deal with the noses only because it's so weird it's cute!! Ahha 
But those ears and the way most of them stand, like they're the queen or something, plus just their size is AMAZING!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

DDFN said:


> You guys are just too funny at times
> 
> I love that breed so much but I could never have any with that long of ears here. Even though we stay pretty warm there are times it gets cold to the point I fear that they would get frost bite on those beautiful ears from drinking out of the water buckets during our cold spells. I have a few nubians with really long ears and I keep a close check on them and change our watering set up when it gets close to freezing to keep their ears dry.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm trying real hard to try and get some semen shipped over. 
I just don't know where to start? 
I googled it but the only thing that comes up is their meat or them live. :/ do you know where I would start?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My favorite thing about this breed is their loooooong legs, and their slender bodies. They walk like unicorns ahahah :laugh: Love them.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are cute, I think they look like american fuzzy lops in their face and ears.:laugh:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> My favorite thing about this breed is their loooooong legs, and their slender bodies. They walk like unicorns ahahah :laugh: Love them.


Haha unicorns huh? 
May I see this unicorn? lol I found a YouTube video of a baby, it's SO cute 
It's called

Jamunapari goat, jamnapari goat (2 months old. Ears - 11 inches long x 5 inches wide) from Bangalore


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Here is a site they look a little different; http://ivanfarms.tripod.com/id4.html, also wikipedia says they are ancestors of the american nubian, here is one for sale, it's out of country but you may be able to call them and find out about shipping semen- http://www.boer-goats-farmstay-bed-breakfast.com/jamnapari-goats-for-sale1.html (yes it says boer site but it's a jamnapari goat ) check out the pic there


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

If we find a way to get semen, I'd love to breed to my boers. With careless breeding, boers have lost their beautiful roman noses, and floppy ears and i want them back!! You see "registered fullbloods" for sale all the time with ugly narrow faces and ears to stick out. Makes me sick. I'd love to get these genetics. It would take around 10 generations to get back to boer body structure, but it could be done.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> If we find a way to get semen, I'd love to breed to my boers. With careless breeding, boers have lost their beautiful roman noses, and floppy ears and i want them back!! You see "registered fullbloods" for sale all the time with ugly narrow faces and ears to stick out. Makes me sick. I'd love to get these genetics. It would take around 10 generations to get back to boer body structure, but it could be done.


If you find out a way before me, please!!!!! Tell me how to get some and if I find out before you I for sure will let you know!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Here is a site they look a little different; http://ivanfarms.tripod.com/id4.html, also wikipedia says they are ancestors of the american nubian, here is one for sale, it's out of country but you may be able to call them and find out about shipping semen- http://www.boer-goats-farmstay-bed-breakfast.com/jamnapari-goats-for-sale1.html (yes it says boer site but it's a jamnapari goat ) check out the pic there


I'm kinda scared to call them because long distance calls cost, don't they?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> If we find a way to get semen, I'd love to breed to my boers. With careless breeding, boers have lost their beautiful roman noses, and floppy ears and i want them back!! You see "registered fullbloods" for sale all the time with ugly narrow faces and ears to stick out. Makes me sick. I'd love to get these genetics. It would take around 10 generations to get back to boer body structure, but it could be done.


Oh, an yeah I won't be surprised if its 1000 for a straw. Haha but I am so determined!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hey this person just joined from india, and guess what? yep he has one! maybe he would have some ideas- here's the link http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/lafsi-says-hi-india-137707/
sorry I just saw you posted on that link- he still might have some ideas, worth a shot


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Hey this person just joined from india, and guess what? yep he has one! maybe he would have some ideas- here's the link http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/lafsi-says-hi-india-137707/


That is the very person that I found out about the jamnapari's from!!!! Haha I'm gunna message him And talk to him.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Yeah, I'm trying real hard to try and get some semen shipped over.
> I just don't know where to start?
> I googled it but the only thing that comes up is their meat or them live. :/ do you know where I would start?


I agree it's a good idea to ask them about it since they live over there and have one.

Here are a couple of sites I found so far:

http://www.shahwilayatgoatfarms.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=47

http://jamnaparigoatforsale.blogspot.com/
Contact Numbers and Address:

1. Anwar Pahelwan: 9391356412 (Head of Operations / Founder)
2. Muzaif: 9966283747
3. Mohd Ismail: 9642892007

If you can't find out the info you need one of my friends is from Sri Lanka and his parents still live there but are not into goats, but they may be able to get information on if there are any available.

On a side note check this out:
Damascus
http://shamigoats.blogspot.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

DDFN said:


> I agree it's a good idea to ask them about it since they live over there and have one.
> 
> Here are a couple of sites I found so far:
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

DDFN said:


> I agree it's a good idea to ask them about it since they live over there and have one.
> 
> Here are a couple of sites I found so far:
> 
> ...


Email: sent!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Another very similar breed to look into is a Kamori which I believe is what LAFSI truly is.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You're welcome. Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

DDFN said:


> You're welcome. Keep us posted on what you find out.


I will do that! No doubt


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hey there, here's one more site I found while I was showing my husband. 20,000 india converted to 365 us dollars. I still dont know about importing. Kind of cool site though. http://www.olx.in/q/jamnapari/c-312


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

How exciting! Prayers and best wishes on your endeavor!! I can hardly wait to see the outcome!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

they are so refined like a queen or king. I would love one but arent they kept where its hot and dry so to speak. I am probaly wrong but when I think of those places I think of deserts.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Other then the ears they are a odd little animal, I dont think roman nose hits it, to me they look like parret faces lol, but still the odder the more I just love it. But I would so breed to a boer, that tallness with a boer build, you would be able to ride that sucker lol.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Frosty said:


> they are so refined like a queen or king. I would love one but arent they kept where its hot and dry so to speak. I am probaly wrong but when I think of those places I think of deserts.


Well I live in Florida. About 30 min from Daytona beach so no doubt it's hot! You people are bundled up in a hoddie and I'm wearing jeans flip flops and a tank top! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you kiddoe!

And you guys found out what you think it looks like, while I still can't figure it out? Lol 
It reminds me of one of those dogs with furry tails, an alpaca, a horse, a snappin turtle because of the nose, a cow, and a monkey? Haha I can't figure it out


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for asking this again, but why cant they be imported? They seem to be for sale, fairly cheap. Shipping would cost a few thousand, then a quarantine and lots of health testing, but I really don't see why it couldn't be done..?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Sorry for asking this again, but why cant they be imported? They seem to be for sale, fairly cheap. Shipping would cost a few thousand, then a quarantine and lots of health testing, but I really don't see why it couldn't be done..?


Diseases. That is why animals cannot be imported from many countries. For instance, if a country has had outbreaks of foot and mouth disease, importation is prohibited. Transfer of disease is a huge problem, so strict rules help curb the introduction of a new disease into a healthy population.

This small blurb from the U.S. Customs website that explains a bit about importing animal semen.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Diseases. That is why animals cannot be imported from many countries. For instance, if a country has had outbreaks of foot and mouth disease, importation is prohibited. Transfer of disease is a huge problem, so strict rules help curb the introduction of a new disease into a healthy population.
> 
> This small blurb from the U.S. Customs website that explains a bit about importing animal semen.


That's the sucky part!:/


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

But that's what the quarantine would be for, correct?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> But that's what the quarantine would be for, correct?


Correct. 
I don't know what's wrong with our country. You would think they'd be fine with it as long as they're quarantined for a certain amount of time and to make sure they're fine.

It not like they don't have medications over there, I watched a video on India goat farming and they said make sure you give em this Med and this and were talking about medications.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It's because they aren't goat people. They don't understand our longing of such a beautiful creature. Or upgrading the Boers. I agree with Hamilton Acres. I would love to see a lovely roman nose on a Boer. The only problem with cross breeding I see is that they will never reach fullblood status.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> It's because they aren't goat people. They don't understand our longing of such a beautiful creature. Or upgrading the Boers. I agree with Hamilton Acres. I would love to see a lovely roman nose on a Boer. The only problem with cross breeding I see is that they will never reach fullblood status.


But they can get like 90 some % EVENTUALLY right?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> But they can get like 90 some % EVENTUALLY right?


Quite easily. I think eventually you'd reach fullblood. It would take 10's of generations though. Gosh, I'd love to see those gorgeous ears on my boers.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Quite easily. I think eventually you'd reach fullblood. It would take 10's of generations though. Gosh, I'd love to see those gorgeous ears on my boers.


I'd love to see the long bodies on my Nigerians, call me crazy but I don't like havin to bend over. My two main does are perfect (to me;P ) except that and I think if they were a little taller that'd be GREAT!
Course I like the long ears period.

My two main does: the tricolored kidded with twins. Boy and a girl. 
Then the red one kidded last time with twin girls. She's pregnant now with Maybe triplets...

NOT UPDATED PICTURES. lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok guys!!!!!

A person emailed me about semen and I am figuring out the price soon. I just asked him what the price is but he said he does have semen. 
His email is 
[email protected]
If you would like to email him about some!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Make sure that you can ship it (legally)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Make sure that you can ship it (legally)


Haha ok!!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

emilieanne-if you do this get me on your list for a doe! i love these! from what I have seen the udders need some tightening up so I bet a 3rd or 4 th generation would look very close as long as you chose from short very roamn noses and super long ears! I would breed to a Nub myself :]


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Let me know if shipping is available.. I would be willing to go in with someone on buying 10 or more straws. We could start something truly amazing in the goat industry.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Let me know if shipping is available.. I would be willing to go in with someone on buying 10 or more straws. We could start something truly amazing in the goat industry.


I will do that!!!! now this is amazing. 
What is realy crazy is I'm superstitious and I received the email at 11:11!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't really understand his email? Other than I'm invited to go to their conference which would be really amazing!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I don't really understand his email? Other than I'm invited to go to their conference which would be really amazing!


He's saying that importing semen is close to impossible.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> He's saying that importing semen is close to impossible.


He also says he will try to send you some. He wants to know what your goats are for and how many you have. If you want, I'll email him and see what can be done. This is so very exciting.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> He also says he will try to send you some. He wants to know what your goats are for and how many you have. If you want, I'll email him and see what can be done. This is so very exciting.


Go for it!!  I emailed him an told him my tiny bit of requirements and about my goats. 
I CAN'T believe we have got this far!! )


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Go for it!!  I emailed him an told him my tiny bit of requirements and about my goats.
> I CAN'T believe we have got this far!! )


This is so awesome!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow.... you are persistent and awesome! So cool! I really hope it works out!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

.:Linz:. said:


> Wow.... you are persistent and awesome! So cool! I really hope it works out!


Thank you so much linz!! the whole time I've been growing up, my mom Is really a plan ahead person, but she says I am WAY worse than her. I like to get things done Nd if it means a lot to me, like my goats do, I DO NOT stop!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> This is so awesome!!


Is it bad that I wanna scream I'm so excited??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I don't really understand his email? Other than I'm invited to go to their conference which would be really amazing!


If people were wondering, I am not a sir. Lol Apparently the name emilie is a guy's name down there? Hahahaha!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my lord those ears!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Oh my lord those ears!!


That's what I'm saying


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm just so pumped about this. This is a big big deal if we can make this happen.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I'm just so pumped about this. This is a big big deal if we can make this happen.


Yeah!! this will be amazing.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Make sure that you can ship it (legally)


My mom said that I have to customs people and the Ag department. Well, just so happens that my step dads cousin is in customs and my family friend (like a dad) has a ton of close friends on the Ag board and he's in the cattlemen's association!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Those goats are pretty cool, but I'm pretty sure it is nearly impossible to ship semen. I know even coming from Canada you can't bring semen into the US that is not of US origin. I would imagine if it could be done that the donor(s) would have to be tested for all sorts of diseases before their semen could be shipped, depending of course on the disease status of India. If semen could be shipped I think people would have straws from dairy goats in Europe, Boer goats in Africa, and some of those more exotic breeds like the Jamunapari goat. Hoof and mouth disease is very serious and very contagious. The US does not want to risk an out break because spreads quickly and it would also ruin the US meat export since many other countries who buy our meat would not want it if the US was found with any animals with Hoof and Mouth disease. It has also been found that cows can get it from semen of infected bulls, which is why they are strict on the shipment of semen.

Quarantine is used to make sure that the animal is healthy, but you do not want it to get sick while in quarantine because if it does it will likely be seized by the government and pts, and all the money you spent getting it here would be wasted. Animals can carry FMD and not show signs, so for the US there is too much risk involved. It is always good to try and it would be neat to have a new breed of goat in the US, but it may be better to just selectively breed Nubians to get the super long ears and more roman nose.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Those goats are pretty cool, but I'm pretty sure it is nearly impossible to ship semen. I know even coming from Canada you can't bring semen into the US that is not of US origin. I would imagine if it could be done that the donor(s) would have to be tested for all sorts of diseases before their semen could be shipped, depending of course on the disease status of India. If semen could be shipped I think people would have straws from dairy goats in Europe, Boer goats in Africa, and some of those more exotic breeds like the Jamunapari goat. Hoof and mouth disease is very serious and very contagious. The US does not want to risk an out break because spreads quickly and it would also ruin the US meat export since many other countries who buy our meat would not want it if the US was found with any animals with Hoof and Mouth disease. It has also been found that cows can get it from semen of infected bulls, which is why they are strict on the shipment of semen.
> 
> Quarantine is used to make sure that the animal is healthy, but you do not want it to get sick while in quarantine because if it does it will likely be seized by the government and pts, and all the money you spent getting it here would be wasted. Animals can carry FMD and not show signs, so for the US there is too much risk involved. It is always good to try and it would be neat to have a new breed of goat in the US, but it may be better to just selectively breed Nubians to get the super long ears and more roman nose.


I'm not getting the animal it's self I would be getting semen and idk if you read but this guy holds meetings for people all over the world and he is getting toggenburg, saanen, and some other kind of semen. I'm going to talk to the people this week hopefully. And see what they say.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Make sure you're not getting ripped off. Something is telling me it shouldn't be this easy (not to be discouraging). You will also need a semen tank.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Make sure you're not getting ripped off. Something is telling me it shouldn't be this easy (not to be discouraging). You will also need a semen tank.


Yeah. I mean, it's not gunna. I am talking to a guy that Is REALLY high in customs and were gunna figure it all out this week!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Last I heard you import but its very expensive and the animal has to.be used for meat with in a certain time frame. Even semen/embryos would be used for slaughter kids


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He can probably get semen in India from Europe, or even from the US because India most likely has different regulations, but I know it is difficult and probably impossible to get it into the US. If you could get semen here, I would think that people would have semen from Saanens, Alpines or other goats already. When I was looking at going to Canada to work, I was thinking about buying some semen while I was there to bring back, but then I found a page on the USDA site that says semen coming across the border must be of US origin. How they will know where it came from is beyond me.

It is always worth it to try though, and you may be able to find a loophole somewhere so you can get some. If you do, I would definitely find someone who is very skilled at AI and has a good conception rate to AI your does.

I would try to get a hold of someone at BioGenics LTD. They have a couple bucks that are in the US whose semen can be shipped internationally. They might know what the regulations are on having it shipped to the US. Their website is www.biogenicsltd.com.

I agree with Woodhaven though, I would be very, very careful about sending any money to these people to ship the semen and make sure that they are legit and are not going to take your money and run. If you can, I would try to go to India and visit with them in person, see the goats and pick out the ones you would want semen from. I would also ask to see their semen tank or to go to wherever they store it so you know that they actually do have it stored and are not just telling you they have semen.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> He can probably get semen in India from Europe, or even from the US because India most likely has different regulations, but I know it is difficult and probably impossible to get it into the US. If you could get semen here, I would think that people would have semen from Saanens, Alpines or other goats already. When I was looking at going to Canada to work, I was thinking about buying some semen while I was there to bring back, but then I found a page on the USDA site that says semen coming across the border must be of US origin. How they will know where it came from is beyond me.
> 
> It is always worth it to try though, and you may be able to find a loophole somewhere so you can get some. If you do, I would definitely find someone who is very skilled at AI and has a good conception rate to AI your does.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with you guys, my mom said the same thing. She is verrrrrry cautious and when we talk to the customs guy, I will bring up these points. !


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I really hope you can get your hands on some semen! Do you know how awesome this would be? Oh my gosh there is so many places we could take this! I'm with Hamilton Acres on this one. Improving the Boer goat and all. Do you know what this would mean for the goat industry?!? AHH! I'm just so excited for you girl!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I really hope you can get your hands on some semen! Do you know how awesome this would be? Oh my gosh there is so many places we could take this! I'm with Hamilton Acres on this one. Improving the Boer goat and all. Do you know what this would mean for the goat industry?!? AHH! I'm just so excited for you girl!!


Haha thank you!! yeah I have my fingers crossed and I'm determined to make it work eventually!!!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you actually looked into the quaratine requirements for import/export of livestock relevant to your country? You cannot import/export live animals or reproductive material (semen/embyros) willy-nilly. It is not because the government does not understand or aren't 'goat people', its because there is a very real risk that importing animals could introduce a disease to the country that has been eradicated from the country or prevented from entering the country. You do NOT want BSE, FMD etc establishing in your country. They are completely incurable. The control method for FMD is to kill every animal within a certain radius of the infected farm regardless of whether those animals are disease free or not. Not something you want to experience, and certainly not just because someone wanted to breed longer ears or spotty goats. 

You need to get information from the USDA regarding importation of goat semen from other countries. I had a hard time navigating the site and all I could find was import regulations for goats moving from Canada to USA and those alone are very strict. From another country may not even be allowed. 

The breeder's email is asking you to inform him of the quarantine/import regulations for your country, to see whether it is legal for him to supply you with semen. He is also wanting to know if you are a large scale breeder, because it is cost-prohibitive and honestly not worth his time to try to supply a handful of semen to a backyard hobby breeder. 

I really hate to burst your bubble but you need to understand how very slim the chance is to get this semen and how very difficult and expensive it will be. I hate to see you excited over nothing. 

I am in the same boat here in Australia, because I would dearly love semen/embryos from NDs. We do not have the breed here. To give you some sort of clue, the price to get ND semen and embryos here to Australia is around about $30,000AUD PER DONOR. This is simply the health testing costs. I have over 60 pages of regulations to follow. Goats must be sourced from certain herds in certain areas with certain high health status, remain in a certain quarantine station for a set amount of days before, during and after collection, checked by a state vet daily, blood tested weekly, and at the end of it all they have to be put down, autopsied and brains examined for scrapie. All this plus buying the donors, paying for the shipping, and then quarantine costs at this end. Unless you win the lotto or marry Prince Harry it is completely cost prohibitive.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Also, I wouldnt breed a jumnapari goat to a nigerian. That is just asking for trouble and to be honest I dont see why you would want to anyway


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, Keren, she wanted to breed them to Nubians. She doesn't yet know what she is up against. It's alright though, she's a youngster, if this is her dream. Maybe somehow someday she can make it happen. Her parents seem to work in the right places to help her try.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Keren, I'll win the lotto and we can finally get some NDs here


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> No, Keren, she wanted to breed them to Nubians. She doesn't yet know what she is up against. It's alright though, she's a youngster, if this is her dream. Maybe somehow someday she can make it happen. Her parents seem to work in the right places to help her try.


Thank you goathiker! Yeah my mom is pushing to help me. And I have gotten further then I've posted on here, my step dad actually has family that lives in India and we are about to talk to them about going over to the guys farm to inspect and stuff. ALSO, 
Yeah I'm wanting to breed to a Nubian NOT a nigerian dwarf. 
I Am looking into the import rules and regulations and stuff that is why I'm going to be talking to 1) my uncle who is in customs for Canada (I am pretty much a dual citizen and my family up there is helping me also) I am talking to my step dads cousin who is in customs in the United States, and I'm also going to be talking to people in the Ag department down here in my county of Florida. 
My mom and I both have a lot of connections and we are working on making this happen. 
Even if it is a lot of money, I actually have people and family that are wiling to give me some to make this happen. 
Your not bursting my bubble, only because I am expecting the worst and the best like I have been with everything I do.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, if you actually do get one of these neat goats, be sure and post photos! Where this is a will, there is a way! Keep us informed on how 
everything is going! Good luck!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Wow, if you actually do get one of these neat goats, be sure and post photos! Where this is a will, there is a way! Keep us informed on how
> everything is going! Good luck!


Oh I for sure will!! 
And thank you! that's what my mom said: where there's a will there's a way and there is a will lol!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

any updates on how its going?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> any updates on how its going?


Not yet. 
Been at a halt right now, moms sick, one of my goats and her baby is sick, school starts back Monday and I'm gettin ready for state fair in like 34 days so, I got some stuff stalking me right now. Lol


----------



## Saddlebreed (Jan 22, 2012)

Any updates about your progress?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

No:/ haven't really had time. With kiddings and school.


----------

